# Füttert ihr eure Fische noch?



## FischiFisch (20. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde, wollte mal fragen ob ihr eure Fische bei den momentan sehr milden Temperaturen noch füttert?  Unsere Wassertemperatur beträgt noch knapp 10 Grad aber habe sie schon länger nicht mehr gefüttert. Soll ih jetzt wieder anfangen und ihnen ein wenig Futter geben oder sind sie schon im wintermodus? Gruß Jannik


----------



## Teich4You (20. Dez. 2015)

Einfach mal was reinwerfen. Wenn sie es nicht annehmen wieder rauskeschern. Ich fütter noch alle paar Tage. Oder besser gesagt wieder. Aber wenig.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Dez. 2015)

Ein mal die Woche das Billigfutter ohne großen Nährwert. Sofort Interessiert es erst mal keinen.


----------



## PeterW (20. Dez. 2015)

Ab und an etwas Wintersinkfutter, wird auch noch gut angenommen.
Gruß Peter


----------



## mitch (20. Dez. 2015)

alle 2 Tage etwas geöltes Wintersinkfutter


----------



## rollikoi (20. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

ich füttere auch alle 2 - 3 Tage etwas Sinkfutter. Bei diesem recht milden Winter bewegen sich die Fische viel und verbrauchen ihre Reserven vorzeitig.
Und genau diese Reserven fehlen dann im Frühjahr und es kommt zu Problemen und Todesfällen.

LG Bernd


----------



## Petta (20. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,
kann ich denn auch noch füttern wenn die Pumpe und Filter abgeschaltet sind ???????.........und hat Sinkfutter einen besonderen Grund oder kann ich auch " normal " füttern ?????
Denn ich wollte eigentlich Pumpe und Filter nicht mehr anschließen.................


----------



## Teich4You (20. Dez. 2015)

Bei Sinkfutter müssen die Fische nicht an die kalte Oberfläche schwimmen. Wobei es momentan eh nicht kalt ist. Solange die Wasserwerte stimmen, würde ich den Filter auch nicht wieder anschließen.


----------



## Petta (20. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Bei Sinkfutter müssen die Fische nicht an die kalte Oberfläche schwimmen



Das ist mir klar...................aber meine sind oben und ich glaube fast das bei den Temperaturen das Wasser nicht soooooo grosse Unterschiede hat


----------



## Petta (20. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Solange die Wasserwerte stimmen




Klar stimmen meine Wasserwerte und das schon seit 15 Jahren


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Dez. 2015)

Hi Peter,

bei mir werden die Fische selbst im Sommer immer "ohne" laufende Filteranlage gefüttert. Ich hatte die letzten 25 Jahren nämlich noch nie eine.

MfG Frank


----------



## rollikoi (20. Dez. 2015)

Schwimm oder Sinkfutter ist zu vernachlässigen, aber wenn der Filter nicht läuft sollte man sehr sehr sparsam füttern.

LG Bernd


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Dez. 2015)

Petta schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar...................aber meine sind oben und ich glaube fast das bei den Temperaturen das Wasser nicht soooooo grosse Unterschiede hat



Meine sind auch nur oben..

Sofern es mir möglich ist, füttere ich täglich.


----------



## Jackson (20. Dez. 2015)

Futtermischung für unter 12° Cels. wird gut angenommen, Filter läuft noch, alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Ansaj (20. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe meine Fische (Kois und Goldies) heute gefüttert, weil sie an der Futterstelle gebettelt haben, also mit Schwimmfutter. So halte ich das meistens im Winter: wenn die Temperaturen relativ konstant mild sind und die Fische sich an der Oberfläche bewegen und aktiv nach Futter suchen, gebe ich auch im Winter sparsam etwas Futter, da sie es ja auch verbrauchen. 
Meine Filteranlage läuft nicht mehr, deshalb habe ich lieber noch einmal einen TWW durchgeführt.
Das Füttern im Winter muss man halt individuell für die eigenen Fische regeln und etwas nach Erfahrung machen. Wenn die Temperaturem es zulassen, füttere ich noch etwas, dann ist die Winterpause auch nicht so lang und der Energiemangel im Frühjahr hoffentlich nicht so groß.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## center (21. Dez. 2015)

Ich füttere auch wieder. Alle 2 Tage ein wenig. Wird innerhalb von 5 min weggefressen.
Seit paar Tagen kommen die Goldorfen auch wieder hoch (waren schon ca. 1 Monat am Grund) an die Oberfläche und fressen auch etwas.
Bleibt ja erst einmal Frühling. Der Insektenkram kommt auch schon wieder raus.


----------



## dizzzi (21. Dez. 2015)

Meine Fische schwimmen sehr viel an der Wasseroberfläsche. Ab und an gibt es, auf das betteln hin, ganz wenig getrocknete Mückenlarven, die auch un kürzester Zeit verputzt sind. Selbst die Nasen haben mittlerweile kapiert, wenn da so ein Typ draussen steht, könnte es etwas zu fressen geben. Die kommen mittlerweile auch nach oben. Daraufhin versuche die Goldfische die Nasen zu vertreiben. Die Nasen sind aber zu schnell für die. Ist wirklich lustig anzusehen.

LG

Udo


----------



## FischiFisch (21. Dez. 2015)

Danke für die zahlreichen antworten. Habe meine Grade ein wenig gefüttert und sie haben sich richtig gefreut das es mal wieder was gab. Wenn die Temperaturen so bleiben kriegen sie jetzt alle 2 Tage mal ein wenig Futter  Gruß Jannik


----------



## mkburg (22. Dez. 2015)

Bei mir im Teich sind jetzt gerade 7,9 °C, füttert man nicht erst über 8 °C?
Und wenn doch, welches Futter sollte ich da am besten füttern?


----------



## mkburg (22. Dez. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> bei mir werden die Fische selbst im Sommer immer "ohne" laufende Filteranlage gefüttert. Ich hatte die letzten 25 Jahren nämlich noch nie eine.
> 
> MfG Frank


Wenn du gar keine Filteranlage hast, stell doch mal ein paar Fotos vom deiner Anlage rein, als Mod keine Fotos in der Galerie find ich schon seltsam.


----------



## troll20 (22. Dez. 2015)

Warum seltsam? Ich hab auch nur auf Wunsch ein paar Bilder extra rein gesetzt. Die eigentlich wichtigen Bilder findest du von Frank sowie vielen anderen in den entsprechenden Beiträgen. Und ein Mod ist auch nur ein ganz normaler Forumsuser mit einigen wenigen Zusatzberechtigungen. Schau mal bei Joachim und Annett 
Es ist halt  nicht jeder ein Zeige- süchtiger


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Dez. 2015)

mkburg schrieb:


> Wenn du gar keine Filteranlage hast, stell doch mal ein paar Fotos vom deiner Anlage rein, als Mod keine Fotos in der Galerie find ich schon seltsam.


Frank stellt seine Bilder in das Lexikon


----------



## jolantha (24. Dez. 2015)

Meine bekommen nur was zu fressen, wenn sie an ihre angestammte Futterstelle kommen, 
denn dann weiß ich, daß sie auch Hunger haben. 
Im Moment trödeln sie eigentlich nur in der Gegend rum, und haben keine Lust auf Winterruhe.


----------



## FischiFisch (25. Dez. 2015)

Erstmal Frohe Weihnachten   also bei uns am Teich ist es so sobald jemand zu Ihnen kommt kommen sie an und schwimmen wie wild umher  sobald sie ein wenig Futter kriegen werden sie ruhiger. Von winterruhe weit und breit keine Spur.


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Dez. 2015)

meine bekommen noch jeden Tag ca. 80gr. Futter.
Sind munter und verfressen wie immer.
Von Winterruhe keine Spur


----------



## samorai (25. Dez. 2015)

Meine kommen nur zu ihrer Futter-Stelle und lassen mich tief in ihre leeren Mäuler blicken! Mitlerweile bekommen sie wieder richtiges Fischfutter.

Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (25. Dez. 2015)

Zwei mal am Tag wird der Futterautomat aktiv, aber ich habe auch 16 Grad im Teich... Schon eine halbe Stunde vorher umkreisen sie aufgeregt die Futterzone, von Winter keine Spur...


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Dez. 2015)

Morgen 
es ist zehn Grad leichter Regen und irgend wie ist es so all s kommt der Frühling 
alles hier ist am austreiben und die Fische bekommen nicht ihre Winter ruhe
was wird wenn es nun plötzlich kalt wird 
hoffe alles wird gut


----------



## lotta (26. Dez. 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe meine Fische zur Winterruhe verdonnert, indem ich den Teich- wie jeden Winter-
mit Styrodurplatten abgedeckt habe.
Konnte man ja Anfang November nicht ahnen, dass wir "noch" keinen Winter bekommen.
Seither sind Pumpe und Filter inaktiv, nur ein Sprudler läuft und darum gibt es auch bei uns kein Futter mehr.
So werde ich es bis zum "richtigen;-) " kalendarischen Frühjahr auch belassen.

Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage
Bine


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,
habe das Gleiche gemacht wie Bine, konnte man ja nicht ahnen,daß es noch so warm wird. Bei mir läuft auch nur die Skimmerpumpe, Fischis sind alle unten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Michael H (26. Dez. 2015)

Hallo

Ab Heute Füttere ich auch wieder ....


----------



## jolantha (26. Dez. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ab Heute Füttere ich auch wieder ....


Siehste, geht glaube ich, Allen so 
Was willste denn auch machen, wenn se mit dem Bauch schon bald an Land liegen, und betteln !


----------



## Michael H (26. Dez. 2015)

Hallo

Ja von mir aus kann der Frühling kommen , hätte da kein Problem mit und meine Fische erst recht nicht ..


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Dez. 2015)

zur zeit Sonne 14 Grad


----------



## Petta (26. Dez. 2015)

zur Zeit 15° und Wasser 11°


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2015)

Tja, da ist bei meinen noch alles ruhig. Da bettelt nix. Mag etwas an dem Teich liegen, weil dieser ziemlich senkrecht ist und auch weil sie noch jede menge Tiere zum fressen finden.
Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das ein Nachteil ist.


----------



## Petta (26. Dez. 2015)

Ich hätte Angst,da die Fische so agil sind,das sie bei NICHT FÜTTERN zu viel Substanz verlieren die ihnen dann evtl. im Frühjahr fehlt.


----------



## Ida17 (26. Dez. 2015)

So wie Peter sehe ich das genauso, da der Teich sich aber immer mehr eintrübt hab ich allerdings Angst dass der Nitrat/Nitritspiegel steigt 
Noch stehen die Koi im Futter, aber man sieht ihnen an dass sie doch an Volumen verloren haben (naja sind ja noch nicht so groß).
Ca. 12° C warm ist das Wasser, da wird dann umhergeschwommen und Kalorien verbrannt. 
Ob ich mich auch mal zu den Jungs gesellen soll, vielleicht klappt das ja dann auch mit dem Kalorienwegburnen?!


----------



## Petta (26. Dez. 2015)

Habe heute gedämpften __ Reis gefüttert.War ein Tip von Samurai ( Ron ).
Sinkt sofort zu Boden und die Fischlis haben sich draufgestürzt als bekommen sie das Erste mal in ihrem Leben was zu fressen


----------



## Petta (26. Dez. 2015)

Ida17 schrieb:


> So wie Peter sehe ich das genauso, da der Teich sich aber immer mehr eintrübt hab ich allerdings Angst dass der Nitrat/Nitritspiegel steigt
> 
> Hallo Ida,deswegen habe ich auch meine Pumpe wieder laufen


----------



## Ida17 (26. Dez. 2015)

Ich bin mir unschlüssig ob ich das machen soll. Wenn es dann wieder kalt wird, lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand nicht für 2 Tage vor allem bis der Filter wieder in Gange kommt dauert das


----------



## rollikoi (26. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Ida,

also mir ist das zu riskant momentan nicht zu füttern.
Die Fische sind noch agil und verbrauchen ihre Vorräte und die fehlen dann wenn es kalt wird was dann im Frühjahr schnell als Totalverlust sichtbar wird.
Alle drei Tage mal ein wenig leichtverdauliches Futter ist auch ohne Filterung ok, eventuell bilden sich dadurch in paar Fadenalgen was aber nicht viel schadet im Gegensatz zum Verlust einiger oder aller Fische durch das Energiemangelsyndrom EMS.

LG Bernd


----------



## samorai (26. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Bernd!
Ich habe die Fütterung wieder eingestellt, weil es in der kommenden Woche in unserer Region zu einem Temperatur- Sturz kommen wird.
Da ich sehr verschieden gefüttert habe, erst Kohl dann Kartoffeln und Gestern mal richtiges Fischfutter, kann ich an Hand der Farben der Ausscheidungen erkennen wie lange die Fische zur Ausscheidung brauchen. Das waren jetzt zw. 4-6 Tage.
Das EMS möchte ich genauso wenig haben, wie Futter das im Magen der Fische schimmelt oa.
Genau deswegen sind solche "nicht" Winter so besorgniserregend.
Es ist eine Wanderung auf einen schmalen Grad!

Ron!


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Dez. 2015)

Morgen
Fütterung  seid 3 Wochen nichts
Das Wetter es ist ein auf und ab die Fische wissen nicht was sie tuen sollen


----------



## rollikoi (27. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Ron,

das die Verdauung bei Fischen je nach Wassertemperatur schneller oder langsamer abläuft ist durchweg nachvollziehbar.
Aber wo ist wissenschaftlich belegt das bei niedrigen Temperaturen keine Verdauung mehr stattfindet und die restliche Nahrung im Darm vergammelt.
Ich denke das ein Fisch auch bei wenigen Grad noch in geringem Maße Nahrung aufnimmt und auch verdaut.  Die Verdauung wird zwar sehr langsam ablaufen aber sie findet statt.

LG Bernd


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2015)

Nur wie erklärt ihr euren Fischlis, das sie unter Temperatur X auch nix mehr vom Biofilm naschen dürfen  oder gar so Proteine wie Kleinstlebewesen 
Haltet ihr denn Ihnen evtl. den Wetterbericht für die nächste Woche vor


----------



## samorai (27. Dez. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Haltet ihr denn Ihnen evtl. den Wetterbericht für die nächste Woche vor



Nee René, das gerade nicht!
Die Fische fressen schon etwas im Winter, zB: gerade aus den Boifilm, aber das bestimmen sie doch selber.
Im Netz gehen die Meinungen genauso auseinander wie hier im Forum.
Ich hatte es in ein Buch gelesen, mit der Gärung im Magen-Darm-Trakt der Fische, außerdem wird sich die Futterindustrie nicht das "halbe Bein" abschneiden.
Leider habe ich keine "ungeschminkte" Berichte gefunden oder falsch erfragt.

Ron!


----------



## Teich4You (28. Dez. 2015)

Mit der Aussicht auf Abkühlung zum Jahreswechsel habe ich vor 3-4 Tagen die Fütterung komplett eingestellt. Die Fische scheinen es auch irgendwie zu spüren. Sie liegen jetzt meist ruhig im Wasser. Es bleibt abzuwarten was auf uns zukommt.


----------



## Ida17 (28. Dez. 2015)

Moinsen! 

@Bernd: also ruhig mal etwas Salat oder diesen "Puffreis" (Te..a Fischfutter) reinwerfen?  andererseit sind so viele Algen noch vorhanden, da können die Fische auch diese auflutschen.


----------



## rollikoi (28. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Ida,

Salat denke ich ist weniger geeignet aber die Weizenkeim Sticks sind wohl ok.
Das heißt aber nicht das man den Winter ganz durchfüttert, wenn es richtig kalt wird hört man auf damit.

LG Bernd


----------



## Petta (28. Dez. 2015)

Tach auch,
ich glaub ich krieg ne Krise,wir haben 12° Luft und mein Wasser hat 13° im Moment.

Die Fische sind agil wie im Sommer.Ich fütter zZ. gedämpften __ Reis und Sinkfutter.
Mitte nächster Woche sollen die Temperaturen runter gehen.Werde am Wochenende wohl aufhören zu füttern.

Die Sonne scheint und hier ist kein,richtig angenehm draussen.Vielleicht den Grill heute anmachen?

so,wolln mal sehen wie das Wetter sich entwickelt          Bis denne


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Dez. 2015)

Petta schrieb:


> Vielleicht den Grill heute anmachen?
> So,wolln mal sehen wie das Wetter sich entwickelt          Bis denne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Dez. 2015)

Petta schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> ich glaub ich krieg ne Krise,wir haben 12°
> 
> Vielleicht den Grill heute anmachen?



naja, gemeldet war auch für meiner Ecke Sonne. Bisher aber immer noch dickster Nebel und deswegen nur 5 Grad statt der gemeldeten 10

Denn Grill werfen ich und Kumpels erst wieder Donnerstag Nacht an (Grillsaison 2015 beenden, Grillsaison 2016 starten)


----------



## Petta (28. Dez. 2015)

Hier an der Messstation sind momentan 13°


----------



## Ida17 (28. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Bernd!

Gut, ich werde mir demnächst von dem Puffreis was holen 
Zurzeit bin ich im Urlaub, Eifel meldet aktuell bei uns 4 Grad


----------



## wander-falke (28. Dez. 2015)

Ob mit oder ohne Filter, bei mir wird nicht gefüttert,
seit 9 Jahren nicht,.........
und noch keiner schwamm Kiel oben.


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2015)

Hi Bernd!
Gerade bei Weizenkeime gehen die Meinungen im Netz vom ja bis nein auseinander!
Hier mal ein *ja*:http://www.koifriend.de/winterfutte...2ctNaBNNa5JB6Vtu9Y5P7OEAYQ1N3bR3eTxoCcnjw_wcB
Hier mal ein *nein*, ganz unten unter "no go":http://www.golden-koi.de/Berichte/Berichte/Koi und Winterfutter.php

Ron!


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Dez. 2015)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Zurzeit bin ich im Urlaub, Eifel


Wo bist den da in der Eifel giebt es da Schnee
Na ja ich war auch Gestern am Rur See es war bibba kalt im Wind aber zu Warm für nen Winter


----------



## Patrick K (29. Dez. 2015)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Salat denke ich ist weniger geeignet



Hallo Bernd 
kannst du das irgend wie begründen oder ist das nur ein "Ich denke" ,den meine haben innerhalb von Minuten die auf dem Wasser schwimmenden Salatblätter aufgefuttert und das obwohl ich noch zweimal die Woche füttere. Zwei Tage später sah man am Kot das dieser viel heller war als sonst , die Fisch brauchen normal länger um zu verdauen, mit Salat ging es flott, deshalb dachte "Ich" mir ab und zu im Winter ein wenig Salat beschleunigt die Verdaung (Alles beruht nur auf Beobachtungen von mir und ist keinenfalls Wissenschafftlich belegt)

sanfte Grüsse Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (29. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Ron

Ich kenn ein paar Koiteiche, die werden das ganze Jahr nur mit Weizenfutter befüttert. Grosse ,gesunde, farbige Koi , die Besitzer sagten mir, sie haben dadurch , weniger Stress im Teich bei einer Futter umstellung und vorallen keinerleih Probleme mehr mit der Wasser Qualität .

Ich selber füttere zwei Sorten , einmal Standart und ab 20°, ein Hochleistungsfutter dazu, bei sinkenden Temperaturen kommt nur das Standartfutter zum Einsatz , je Kälter um so länger sind die Pausen zwischen den Fütterungen

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (29. Dez. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich kenn ein paar Koiteiche, die werden das ganze Jahr nur mit Weizenfutter befüttert


Mein Schwiegervater füttert bestimmt seit 15 Jahren nur günstige Weizensticks. Sowohl für Gold- als auch Koifische und anderes Getier im Teich. Ich kenne auch keinen Teich der einfacher und besser funktioniert und so gutes klares Wasser hat. Nach allen vorherrschenen Meinungen müssten die Fische bereits tot sein und der Teich eine Güllegrube. Was soll man heutzutage überhaupt noch glauben.....Da bauen wir super mega Filteranlagen, strömungsoptimierte Teichformen, kaufen für jede Jahreszeit und Fischgröße das passende Futter und so einer kennt wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Hälfte von dem was hier im Forum besprochen wird und hat keinerlei Problemchen, aber schöne gesunde Fische und einen schönen Teich, der nach Vorstellung hier im Forum nicht mal 5 Minuten Bestand hätte bevor er zerrissen werden würde.


----------



## troll20 (29. Dez. 2015)

Tja Floh, da sieht man das man nie alle Faktoren in und um den Teich von weiten sehen kann ohne Glaskugel.
Darum muß man sich auf einen Teil beschränken der bei den meisten funktioniert.
Und meinst du er verrät dir alles  besonders den Teil wo es schief ging


----------



## wander-falke (29. Dez. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hier mal ein *nein*, ganz unten unter "no go":http://www.golden-koi.de/Berichte/Berichte/Koi und Winterfutter.php


Da kommt folgender Satz, der für mich eigentlich ein Widerspruch ist:
"wird dieses Futter im Koi gären, verfaulen und wegen einer Darmverstopfung zum Tode führen"

Zum einen gären  Hefepilze, zum anderen faulen anaerobe Bakterien und weiterhin ist der Koi weder ein Widerkäuer noch ein toter Fisch in dem keine körpereigenen Mechanismen greifen um den Einbruch von Mikroorganismen zu stoppen.
Oder bin ich da auf der falschen Fährte?


----------



## Patrick K (29. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> günstige Weizensticks



Ähm ich sagte nichts , von Weizensticks , das ist schon Qualitäts Futter und keine Luft, Klar mit Weizensticks kommt gerade mal  genug in den Teich zum Überleben ,was sollte da den Filter belasten ?
Lass mal eine längere Frostphase kommen , das trennt dann die Streu vom Weizen, dann kannst du hier wieder lesen, oh 60 Koi tot, tut mir ja leid , aber ich wollte mir  sowieso ein paar Butterfly Koi kaufen, was meint ihr wieviel so ich für meinen 6500 L Koiteich kaufen, reichen 20 Stück

salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (29. Dez. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Ob mit oder ohne Filter, bei mir wird nicht gefüttert,
> seit 9 Jahren nicht,.........
> und noch keiner schwamm Kiel oben.



Klar die fressen den der Kiel oben schwimmt , sofort auf und du schiebst es dem ollen __ Reiher zu.......

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (29. Dez. 2015)

Wie immer haben alle Recht. Ich natürlich auch. rofl


----------



## Michael H (29. Dez. 2015)

Hallo

Heute gab es __ Reis bei 9 Grad Wassertemp., der wie immer Ratz Fatz weg war .

Wie meine Koi verdauen weiß ich leider nicht . Hab es noch nicht so drauf in der Schei...e meiner Koi zu lesen .


----------



## troll20 (29. Dez. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Oder bin ich da auf der falschen Fährte?


Ich denke, das ist eher eine Zusammenfassung von Möglichkeiten.
Gewiss ist jedoch das die Fischlis wesentlich langsamer verdauen bei kälteren Temp. als bei wärmeren. Und denen wird es ähnlich wie uns gehen wenn man was schwerverdauliches im Darm hängen hat.
Dazu kommt das die Fische eigentlich lieber schlafen würden als Energie für die Verdauung zu investieren. Energie die ihnen wo möglich später fehlt?
Dann kommt hinzu das bei Leuten (wie mir) die im Winter nicht Filtern der Dreck am Boden liegen bleibt. Jedoch legen sich die Fische wenn es richtig kalt wird auch da ab.
Also in ihrer Sch....e schlafen. Das nächste Problem wird sein wenn die Bakkis wieder durchstarten wenn es wärmer wird. Jedoch wohin mit dem ganzen, wenn der Filter noch nicht läuft? ... Also könnten giftige Stoffe wie Nitrit in Warmphasen verstärkt auftreten. Dazu ein geschwächtes Immunsystem ..... usw.

Aber wie immer könnte sollte evtl. wenn möglich ......
Nix genaues wie immer und jeder sollte versuchen den Tieren das best mögliche aus seinen Rahmenbedingungen anzubieten.
Die Sache von @Patrick K  mit dem Salat hört sich auf jedenfall für mich relativ logisch an.
Evtl. wirkt der Salat wie bei uns das Sauerkraut  Darm reinigend und entlehrend ??????
Meine mögen jedoch keinen Salat 



Patrick K schrieb:


> Klar die fressen den der Kiel oben schwimmt , sofort auf und du schiebst es dem ollen __ Reiher zu.


Bei den 3 Fischlis die Andreas in seinem Teich hat, sollte es doch kein Problem geben, das sie genug natürliches finden um den Winter zu überstehen.
Und ein Reiher mag bestimmt keinen Wanderfalken über sich Kreisen sehen (bewaffnet mit Küchenmessern ala Samuraischwert), er wird sich somit schnell verziehen ohne Frühstück


----------



## rollikoi (29. Dez. 2015)

Also was ich über Salat schrieb ist meine Meinung dazu gewesen begründet auf der Tatsache das meine Koi Salat links liegen lassen was wohl auch bei vielen anderen vorkommt.

Im großen und ganze hat jeder einen etwas anderen Umgang mit Teich und Fischen. So lange das Endergebnis (gesunder Teich, gesunde Fische) stimmt kann man nur sagen viele Wege führen zum Ziel den einzig richtigen Weg gibt's nicht. Jeder Teich ist anders und braucht individuelle Pflege.

LG Bernd


----------



## jolantha (29. Dez. 2015)

Hi, 
heute nur 6° , und eisiger Wind , also hat sich das mit der Fütterei vorläufig erledigt. 
Fische sind abgetaucht .


----------



## Petta (29. Dez. 2015)

Tach auch,
so,habe eben auch alles abgebaut und aufgehört zu füttern.Die Temperaturen sollen ja jetzt in den Keller gehen......letzte Nacht 4° und am Tag jetzt 8°.
Habe Filter und Zubehör sauber und bis Frühjahr eingemottet.
Bis denne


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Dez. 2015)

Habe begonnen die Temperatur zu senken, von 14.3 Grad auf derzeit etwas über 10 Grad.
Ab Januar wird die Temperatur dann auf ca. 7 Grad abfallen und so bleibt sie dann auch.
Filter läuft ungedrosselt durch.

Temperaturen hier seit ca. 4 Tagen um den Gefrierpunkt, Nachts bis zu -4.

Gefüttert wird derzeit noch täglich, Fische sind sehr aktiv.


----------



## muh.gp (29. Dez. 2015)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Habe begonnen die Temperatur zu senken, von 14.3 Grad auf derzeit etwas über 10 Grad.
> Ab Januar wird die Temperatur dann auf ca. 7 Grad abfallen und so bleibt sie dann auch.
> Filter läuft ungedrosselt durch.
> 
> ...



Guter Plan! So werde ich es auch machen.


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2015)

Das gleiche hatte ich auch im Kopf und ist schon abgeschlossen.
Die Pumpe lief in der Nacht volle Pulle und am Tage gedimmt / sehr stark gedrosselt.
Der "starke oder abbruppte" Temperaturabfall Heute hier schon in der Nacht im minus Bereich fordert allerlei Optionen ab.

Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Dez. 2015)

bei mir wars heute früh nach klarer Nacht weiß (-3 Grad). Da hab ich heute keine Fische mehr gefüttert sondern mittags welche gefuttert

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (30. Dez. 2015)

Moinsen!

Ich blick langsam nimmer durch, Winter Futter ja/nein? Welche Sorte ob nicht/ob ja...? Alles schräg, vielleicht lieber gar nicht füttern und die Fische Algen knabbern lassen??? Wie dem auch sei, jeder praktiziert hier für sich selbst 
@Reiner: Zurzeit Nähe Blankenheim


----------



## Ida17 (30. Dez. 2015)

PS: gibt aber noch kein Schnee


----------



## troll20 (30. Dez. 2015)

So ich fahr dann mal in den nächsten Supermarkt und hol ein paar Fischstäbchen damit meine kleinen was zum lutschen bekommen.
So ein Eis im Winter soll ja gut fürs Immunsystem sein


----------



## Ida17 (30. Dez. 2015)

Gute Idee


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Dez. 2015)

Mein Thermometer im Filter, sagt das wir immer noch an der 10 Gradmarke kratzen (10.1).
Fällt aber allmählich! Heizer ist auf ca. 7 Grad gestellt ..

Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Jan. 2016)

Noch 5 Grad Plus kein Regen aber der Wind hat auf Nord gedreht


----------



## mkburg (1. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

ich lese hier immer noch manchmal recht hohe Wassertemperaturen, sind die durch heizen noch so hoch?
Ich habe aktuell 4,7 °C in 80 cm Tiefe.

Michael


----------



## Michael H (1. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Hab nur Abgedeckt und Aktuell noch 9 Grad .


----------



## troll20 (1. Jan. 2016)

Tja Michael, manche sind halt durch ihre Region begnadet und andere haben halt weniger Glück.


----------



## Michael H (1. Jan. 2016)

Hallo
Bei den Aktuellen Temperaturen frag ich mich ob meine Abdeckung überhaupt was bringt .
Vielleicht hätte ich die Gleichen Temps. Auch ohne Abdeckung . Hatte Heute auch wieder angenehme 8 Grad .
Soll hier ja auch ein wenig runter gehn , aber ab Mittwoch soll es schon wieder zweistellig  werden .

Ab wann Deckt man den wieder auf .......

Wenn's wieder so ein Milden Winter gibt , werd ich wieder am März anfangen zu Filter'n


----------



## Patrick K (1. Jan. 2016)

Prost Neujahr Michael

Ich hab auch noch nicht abgedeckt , der Filter läuft auch noch 100 % , wenn es so weitergeht werde ich wie letztes Jahr weder abdecken noch den Filter drosseln

salve Patrick


----------



## dizzzi (7. Jan. 2016)

Die Außentemperatur beträgt 3 Grad, die Wassertemperatur ist aktuell 4 Grad. Fische sind träge, und nun auf Diät. Vor allen Dingen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Fische nun sehr schreckhaft sind. Wenn ich ans Wasser gehe, hauen sie erst mal fluchtartig ab. Was sie normalerweise nicht machen. Aber die ersten Seerosenblätter treiben aus.

Was machen eure Fisch so aktuell?

LG

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (7. Jan. 2016)

Unter Eis und Schnee verborgen. Nichts zu sehen.


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Jan. 2016)

Morgen
Kein Regen
Viel zu Warm
Die Fische sind aktiv
alles ist am austreiben
 es wer doch echt schade wenn jetzt noch der Winter kommen würde dann würde alles kaputt frieren 
Bitte Bitte doch kein Winter mehr


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Jan. 2016)




----------



## Ida17 (7. Jan. 2016)

Bei mir ist auch viel los im Teich! 
Weder Koi noch Fischbrut wollen ruhen. Gestern, ich hoffe ich habe einen Knick in der Linse, sah ich die Mini-Seerose austreiben?!  Da sehe ich es so wie Reiner, der Frost würde alles kaputt machen


----------



## rollikoi (7. Jan. 2016)

Ich schließe mich Reiner`s Gebeten an.
Aber ich fürchte die werden nicht erhört und die Frostkeule kommt doch.

LG Bernd


----------



## Ansaj (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Reiner, Ida, Bernd und wer sich noch angesprochen fühlt :
Aus welchen Regionen kommt ihr denn?

Würde mich mal interessieren, da bei mir in Bremen ist in den letzten Tagen tatsächlich der Winter ausgebrochen ist, obwohl ich damit gar nicht mehr gerechnet hatte. Es gibt leichte Minustemperaturen und viel Schnee (jedenfalls für bremische Verhältnisse viel). Ich hatte auch gehofft, dass wir um den Winter drum herum kommen. Die Winter sind zwar immer recht mild hier und meine Fische haben seit über 10 Jahren nie Probleme damit gehabt, aber es würde mir viel besser gefallen, sie jetzt sehen zu können, da ich um Weihnachten rum ja auch noch etwas gefüttert habe und mir jetzt Sorgen mache, dass der Temperaturumsturz ihnen nicht bekommt.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## troll20 (7. Jan. 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Aus welchen Regionen kommt ihr denn?


Schau mal https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/usermap


----------



## Ida17 (8. Jan. 2016)

Moinsen Ansaj!

Ich bin nicht auf der Karte drauf, aber ich verrate es trotzdem  
Schönes, grünes Ruhrgebiet


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Jan. 2016)

Ich bin auch nicht auf der Karte
Aber


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Jan. 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Weihnachten rum ja auch noch etwas gefüttert habe und mir jetzt Sorgen


 Nun in der freien Natur fressen Fische auch im Winter .
wenn das um Weinachten war und nicht zu viel 
wird's schon werden für Sorgen ists jetzt auch zu spät


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

wohne in dem herrlichen Unterfranken!


----------



## Petta (8. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Ansaj...........Nienburg/Weser


----------



## rollikoi (8. Jan. 2016)

Bin auch in der Mitgliederkarte zu finden.
Wohne im nördlichen Saarland nur wenige KM von der malerischen Saarschleife entfernt.

LG Bernd


----------



## dizzzi (8. Jan. 2016)

Köln...


----------



## Ansaj (8. Jan. 2016)

Und bei euch sind die Fische noch aktiv?
Da wohne ich wohl in der falschen Ecke Deutschlands


----------



## Patrick K (8. Jan. 2016)

Hallo 

meine Koi, haben heute wie jede Woche eine handvoll Futter bekommen. Wir hatten heute mal Sonne und 9° + die Sonne tat richtig gut.

Hier mal was aus der Region.....http://caravan-news.de/news.php?newsid=326765

Die Vorderpfalz liegt Klima mässig schon hervorrand

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Petta (8. Jan. 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Und bei euch sind die Fische noch aktiv?
> Da wohne ich wohl in der falschen Ecke Deutschlands


Hallo Ansaj........Nein,sie sind nicht aktiv und sind auch fast nur unten.Füttern tue ich nicht mehr,denn mein Teich ist fast zu gefroren


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Jan. 2016)

Was fängt man eigentlich beim Eisangeln ?


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was fängt man eigentlich beim Eisangeln ?



Vanille, Schokolade, Erdbeer........


----------



## jolantha (11. Jan. 2016)

------aber bitte mit Sahne


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was fängt man eigentlich beim Eisangeln ?


Forellen

Am Stiel


----------



## rollikoi (11. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was fängt man eigentlich beim Eisangeln ?



Wenn man sich geschickt anstellt sogar mal eine Stracciatella, aber da muss man viel Glück haben, die sind sehr scheu. 

LG Bernd


----------



## Petta (11. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was fängt man eigentlich beim Eisangeln ?



Spaghettieis ist sehr schwierig und braucht einen besonderen Köder


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

Mal Erlisch Leute 
ich gebe im Winter Gekochten __ Reis ohne Salz
                              Wintersinkfutter für Koi
alles natürlich in  kleinen mengen und so jeden 3-4 Tag
da ich den Filter seid 4 Jahren an einem stück laufen lasse kann ich nichts  schlechtes in einer Vernünftigen Winterfütterung sehen
ist natürlich meine Meinung


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

Bei dem Gekochten __ Reis kann man auch gleich sehen ob die Koi was in der Kacke haben ists schön Weis ist alles gut


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

Grad geschossen


----------



## Küstensegler (12. Jan. 2016)

Du schießt auf deine Fische? 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Derzeit kriegen meine noch Futter, habe aber auch noch 9 Grad Wassertemperatur.


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Derzeit kriegen meine noch Futter, habe aber auch noch 9 Grad Wassertemperatur.


hast mal ein Bild vom Teich ist der überdacht


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

jepp, der große mit einem Folienzelt, der kleine mit Teichbällen.... suche heute Abend mal eins raus....


----------



## rollikoi (12. Jan. 2016)

So langsam wird's auch hier kalt, ich denke  ich stelle nun das füttern ein und in den nächsten Tagen den Filter aus.

LG Bernd


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Jan. 2016)

fast jeden Tag ein bisschen Futter, das Thermometer sagt Tiefstwert 14,5 und Höchstwert 17,5

Das Thermometer lügt denke ich 
 

Man sieht die Fische sind noch aktiv 

UVC abgebaut


----------



## Petta (12. Jan. 2016)

Unser Teich ist im Moment eisfrei........war ca.2cm Eisschicht........haben +6° Luft und +5° Wasser. Fische sind weit unten und machen einen sehr ruhigen Eindruck........  Fütterung ist schon länger eingestellt.
Toll finde ich das meine Schwimminsel keinen Schaden genommen hat


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> hast mal ein Bild vom Teich ist der überdacht



Hallo Reiner,

hier wie versprochen, sind noch aus dem letzten Jahr, neue mache ich die Tage mal....

Folientunnel mit 6x13m.

am Steg wurde eine Gummilippe befestigt damit die Teichbälle nicht drunter abhauen können.

Die Balkenunterkonstruktion wurde untergebaut weil ich im Holzsteg keine Löcher haben wollte, darauf wurde der Unterzug mit Metallstreifen verschraubt, die Bögen sind nur gesteckt. Am hinteren Ende mußte ich durch den einen Baum etwas tricksen, von daher ging das nicht ganz so gut.

Dieses Jahr sieht es besser aus, wie gesagt, mache nochmal neue Fotos.


----------



## troll20 (12. Jan. 2016)

Hui, das Wasser sieht ja aus als ob deine Fische gerade noch beim Fischeln waren 
Was für eine Folie hast du denn für den Tunnel genommen?


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Hi Rene,

ja, lach, das dachte ich auch gerade beim raussuchen der Bilder..... diese Biester.... das können sie immer.... lach...

nein, da war noch die alte Filteranlage dran, die hat das Eiweiss nicht aus dem Wasser bekommen, bei der neuen habe ich diesbezüglich null Probleme.

Folie war direkt dabei, war einfach ne Gewächshausfolie, ich glaube 200my (ist das richtig?), UV-stabilisiert.


----------

